

FB Connect fails due to syntax error.  - sunils34
http://developers.facebook.com/bugs/320226117999164?browse=search_4f039e385aaac3516083098

======
sunils34
For those of you who use FB Connect, check to make sure your apps work.

There was a suggestion to define the addMonths method for the Date Object as a
temporary work around.

//before loading the api. Date.prototype.addMonths = function(n)
{this.setMonth(this.getMonth()+n);return this;}.

